# Songs About Hatred/Anger...



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Please list some of your favorites, if you're into that kinda music...I have quite a few, but I want more!!!! You can never have enough. :b Usually my favorite songs have hateful/angry lyrics...makes me feel better to listen to them for some reason.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

For anger, it used to be a couple by Linkin Park. Sorry I can't remember exactly.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

"My World, My Way" by INFEST


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Extreme Aggression_ by Kreator
_I Hate You_ by Verbal Abuse (also covered by Slayer)
_Can't Stand You_ by Slayer
_A Lesson in Violence_ by Exodus
_Fuel For Hatred_ by Satyricon

Too lazy to think of more.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Beneath These Waves by Demons and Wizards


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

F***ing Hostile by Pantera
Everyone Hates Everyone by Superjoint Ritual


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Check out the album "Violence" by Nothingface. All those songs are like that. I love it.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks everybody who replied. I have some of these songs already but the ones I don't, I'll get.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

My favorite "angry" songs:

"Last Resort" by Papa Roach

"Numb" and "Runaway" by Linkin Park

Or I just listen to Eminem (too many songs to list)


----------



## richie (Jan 24, 2006)

My favorites are from Bob Dylan

Idiot Wind - http://www.lyricsdomain.com/2/bob_dylan/idiot_wind.html (much more effective by listening to it rather than just reading it)

Positively 4th Street - http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~mleone/gdead/dead-lyrics/Positively_4th_Street.txt


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Gotta get away - The Offspring.

Down with the sickness - Disturbed (if that doesn't get you riled up, nothing will)

My Sweet Shadow - In Flames

Wake up - Rage against the Machine

Cypress Hill - Rock Superstar

White Noise and Black Silence - Dark Tranquility

Wonders at your Feet - Dark Tranquility

Monochromatic Stains - Dark Tranquility

Angel - Massive Attack


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Sick of You by Gwar

We Hate Everyone by Type O Negative

Hypocrite by Jack Off Jill

King of Hate by Snog


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

"You Oughta Know" by Alanis Morrisette


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Rage Against The Machine - Killing In The Name
Geto Boys - Still
Ice T - Cop Killer
Marilyn Manson - Rock Is Dead
Powerman 5000 - When Worlds Collide
Nine Inch Nails - Heresy

I'm not sure these are exactly what you are looking for, but here are some others to look into.
http://heavymetal.about.com/od/heavymet ... hmetal.htm


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Prolly not the genre yr looking for but ya can't beat Bikini Kill and Naked Aggression for some rile ya up pissed off music!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I like Bikini Kill. Kathleen Hannah :mushy


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Cryptic Wintermoon - A Coming Storm
Marduk - World Funeral
Grief of Emerald - Humanity's fall
Emperor - Sworn
Emperor - Curse You All Men
Dimmu Borgir - For the World to Dictate our death
Dark Funeral - Hail Murder
Cryptic Wintermoon - Hate Revealed
Chimaira - Pure Hatred
Caliban - The Beloved and the Hatred
Bleeding Through - Revenge I seek
Unearth - Predetermined Sky


I think that's enough hatred for now.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Songs About Hatred/Anger...*

Thanks again for the recommendations... keep posting them if you think of more. :b



Cerberus said:


> Dimmu Borgir - For the World to Dictate our death


I love Dimmu Borgir. :mushy



Cerberus said:


> I think that's enough hatred for now.


There's never enough hatred :b


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I always hate to be so shameless in promoting my favorite band, but Sevendust has a song on their Next album called "The Last Song". It's not a song I particularly like, but it is certainly angry :lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

"you can't bring me down" suicidal tendencies (lol)

"aenema" tool

"slave to the grind" ?? skid row

starf***ers inc - NIN

oh, i like firestarter by prodigy too


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

anything by nirvana has a dark undertone to it, especially their really early stuff (e.g. bleach).
Also check out Rob Dougan Furious Angels.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

anyone ever heard of GG Allen?


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Exile by Slayer hehe


----------



## IronMaiden86 (Jun 2, 2006)

"payback" by slayer.

"pure hatred" by chimaira


----------



## Joy (Feb 22, 2007)

Happy Camper (and many, many other songs) by Strapping Young Lad?


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

> starf***ers inc - NIN


Im dying to see this video, Im dying to see all the NIN videos. I have dialup so I cant watch them on Youtube. Dammit, when are they gonna release Closure on dvd already? :mum

As to the OT almost anything from NIN's Downward Spiral. That's one ticked off little dude.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Pretty much ANY song by UNSANE or THE CUTTHROATS NINE.
YDI - all songs from the "A Place in the Sun" 7" (one of the most pissed off bands I can think of)


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

bent said:


> anyone ever heard of GG Allen?


I'm happy GG Allin is dead. I don't take anything in his songs seriously (or even him for that matter), but the world is just a better with less people like him.


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Godsmack ~ I ****ing Hate You :lol


----------



## Mouse (Jun 2, 2006)

Anything by Black Flag, mostly early stuff. I wouldn't go any further than their "Damaged" album.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks again everybody :yes


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

Mouse said:


> Anything by Black Flag, mostly early stuff. I wouldn't go any further than their "Damaged" album.


Definitely.

I also recommend Cryptic Slaughter - "Hypocrite" off of the album "Convicted". You'll relate to this song if you've ever been betrayed by someone close to you, and don't want to hear the same old nu-metal teen angst garbage... it's just pure vengeful hate.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Smashing Pumpkins - "Bullet with Butterfly Wings" and "Bodies"
Deftones - "7 Words"


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

wasted youth crew - blood for blood

is a pretty angry song.


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

something's wrong - royce da 5'9


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Eminem ~ Kim


----------



## Guitar_Guy44 (Feb 13, 2007)

Walk With Me In Hell by Lamb Of God always cheers me up


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

If you're looking for hatred and anger you can't go wrong with Nine Inch Nails. One of the most aggressively "down" songs he's done is "Gave Up" (from "Broken") with the lyrics "Smashed up my sanity, smashed up integrity, smashed up all I believed in, smashed up what's left of me, smashed up my everything, smashed up all that was true, gonna smash myself to pieces, I don't know what else to do! I tried. I gave up." 

I haven't really followed him post-"Downward Spiral" because all of the singles I've heard from him have been trash. 

Also very "down" are "Something I Can Never Have" and "Down in It". 

Good day.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

The Way I Am - Eminem

Van Halen - Jump
Vengaboys - We like to party
Spice Girls - Stop


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Three Days Grace- I Hate Everything About You
Three Days Grace- Pain
Billy Talent- The Ex
Jet- Cold Hard B!tch
Billy Talent- Red Flag
Meredith Brooks- *****
Offspring- Self-Esteem
Papa Roach- Scars
Papa Roach- Last Resort
Pink- U & Ur Hand
Puddle of Mudd- She F%$% Hates Me
Simple Plan- Perfect


----------



## Joker (Jan 27, 2007)

I Hope You Die - The Bloodhound Gang (great lyrics!)





Hate Me - Blue October





Had Enough - Breaking Benjamin





Chevelle is a goldmine....a few of my faves:

Family System





Comfortable Liar





The Red





Forfeit





Suffocate - Cold





Someone - Earshot





**** You Right Back - Frankee


----------



## Joker (Jan 27, 2007)

High Fiving Mother ****er - Local H (a classic!)





Happy - Mudvayne





Dig - Mudvayne





Hate Me Now - Nas





Du Hast(You Hate) - Rammstein (if you like German)





Save Yourself - Stabbing Westward





For You - Staind





Mudshovel - Staind





Somebody's Gonna Get It - Three Six Mafia





Killing The Fly - The Union Underground


----------



## minmin (Mar 11, 2007)

Refused's The Shape of Punk to Come always does it for me (it's the only hardcore I have, and will probably ever need). Plus the video for New Noise off that album is just rad.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Oooh, I've seen that video a couple of times, it rocks. That song is awesome. I think I'll pick that album up next time.


----------

